# CPU Box for Office Work within 20K



## edurgesh (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello friends,

I need your help in building a new CPU box for simple office work in my society.
Please find the detailed information below:

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: MS Word, Excel, mails and internet.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Rs. 20,000 max.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 TB should be fine.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No; already have a 22" FHD monitor

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Reusing the existing monitor, keyboard and mouse

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Around 2 weeks time

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes, and this system also will be build by me.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Pune; local & online both are fine for me.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: The new system should be fine for 3-4 years though the use case will remain mostly the same.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2017)

This is almost a month old config suggestion so prices may vary (link to that thread).

Cpu: Intel Pentium G4560 - 5,500
Cpu Cooler: Stock - 0
Motherboard: Asus Prime B250M-K - 6,435
RAM: G.Skill Aegis Series 8GB DDR4 2400MHz - 4,515
Hard Disk: WD 1TB BLUE - 3,600
Video Card: None - 0
Power Supply: Corsair CX430M - 3,850
Case: Corsair 100R - 3,000

Total: ~26,900

As of now, there is no information on coffeelake pentium CPUs so no point in waiting for it.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for such a fast reply!

But this seems to overshoot the budget. I cannot extend that much from 20K; maybe few hundreds more but not that much.
I think we can reduce the RAM to 4GB, maybe a cheaper m/b, case and psu?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks for such a fast reply!
> 
> But this seems to overshoot the budget. I cannot extend that much from 20K; maybe few hundreds more but not that much.
> I think we can reduce the RAM to 4GB, maybe a cheaper m/b, case and psu?


Updated prices from mdcomputers

Cpu: Intel Pentium G4560 - 5,500
Cpu Cooler: Stock - 0
Motherboard: Asus Prime B250M-K - 5,935
RAM: G.Skill Aegis Series 4GB DDR4 2400MHz - 2,440
Hard Disk: WD 1TB BLUE - 3,360
Video Card: None - 0
Power Supply: Antec BP450S - 2,450
Case: Antec VSK 4000B - 2,090

Total: 21,775

I would've recommended a H110 mobo but I don't know if you have a skylake CPU nearby to update the BIOS so that it can work with G4560.
As for the case, you could go with a local one without PSU but make sure you have enough ventilation and proper dust filters/covers would be a bonus.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Updated prices from mdcomputers
> 
> I would've recommended a H110 mobo but I don't know if you have a skylake CPU nearby to update the BIOS so that it can work with G4560.
> As for the case, you could go with a local one without PSU but make sure you have enough ventilation and proper dust filters/covers would be a bonus.



Thanks a lot dear! Yeah, I don't have a skylake CPU with me to update the BIOS, so this m/b looks fine except the price is on little higher side considering the overall budget.
I'll check the prices locally in Pune & then decide where to order from.

Thanks again!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2017)

Check primeabgb site,you can even call them.They are located on Lamington Road,Mumbai & I think they can deliver in Pune cheaper than other pc component shopping sites.They will also update the bios of mobo if you ask for it.Also gigabyte H110 mobos are now coming with updated bios out of box as per some members reports here.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check primeabgb site,you can even call them.They are located on Lamington Road,Mumbai & I think they can deliver in Pune cheaper than other pc component shopping sites.They will also update the bios of mobo if you ask for it.Also gigabyte H110 mobos are now coming with updated bios out of box as per some members reports here.



Thanks for the update! In fact I was just checking the PrimeAbgb and TheItDepot sites only; few components are cheaper at PrimeAbgb.
If the new H110 m/b come with the update bios, it would be really great; any specific model in H110 m/b?

I'll check the local shops also, then buy the components.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2017)

One member reported that gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 from mdcomputers comes with updated bios.However do note that H110M-S2 & H are average quality board series of gigabyte compared to their costlier DS2 & S2PH series.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> One member reported that gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 from mdcomputers comes with updated bios.However do note that H110M-S2 & H are average quality board series of gigabyte compared to their costlier DS2 & S2PH series.



Thanks for the update, but is there enough value in going for H110 m/b and whether there will be any difference in performance?
Looks like the price difference is around 1,600 which is good for the limited budget though. It's getting confusing now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2017)

H110 is the most basic mobo series for using 7th gen intel processors & for the basic usage it should be fine.Intel Pentium G4560 is the most value for money 7th gen processor as of now as it is faster than some 4th gen core i3 processors & just about 20% slower than 7th gen i3 7100.B250 mobo is recommended if you use system as your main pc with all type of works.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> H110 is the most basic mobo series for using 7th gen intel processors & for the basic usage it should be fine.Intel Pentium G4560 is the most value for money 7th gen processor as of now as it is faster than some 4th gen core i3 processors & just about 20% slower than 7th gen i3 7100.B250 mobo is recommended if you use system as your main pc with all type of works.



OK great! Though this will be the main PC but will be used occasionally for working on Word, Excel or sending mails/internet browsing purpose. This will not be used heavily.
In that case, I think sticking to the H110 m/b should be fine which further saves some money.

Thanks!


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yup get the h110m s2.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 29, 2017)

sumit05 said:


> Yup get the h110m s2.



Yes, I'm also inclining towards the H110 S2 m/b. Will order probably in a couple of days.
Thanks


----------



## gta5 (Sep 29, 2017)

if you don't need HDMI , you can buy Asus H110 CS for 4000 or so , this is much better quality than S2 at similar price.. but BIOS update is not confirmed .. instead of BP450S change PSU to Corsair Vs450


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> if you don't need HDMI , you can buy Asus H110 CS for 4000 or so , this is much better quality than S2 at similar price.. but BIOS update is not confirmed .. instead of BP450S change PSU to Corsair Vs450



Thanks mate, but I think Asus H110 CS m/b doesn't come with the updated bios to support the 7th gen CPU. In this case I would rather stick to the Gigabyte S2 with updated bios, or move to B250 m/b. And the Corsair SMPS seems fine but few members don't recommend the VS series from Corsair; not sure how does it perform compared to the Antec BP450S?


----------



## gta5 (Sep 30, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks mate, but I think Asus H110 CS m/b doesn't come with the updated bios to support the 7th gen CPU. In this case I would rather stick to the Gigabyte S2 with updated bios, or move to B250 m/b. And the Corsair SMPS seems fine but few members don't recommend the VS series from Corsair; not sure how does it perform compared to the Antec BP450S?



BP450PS is the lowest quality  No OCP , No active PFC , not thoroughly tested.. avoid it

VS450 and Vp450p are  not recommended for gaming builds ,  VS 450 competitor is Antec VP450P ..

both of them are roughly same  quality wise  overall with same cheap capacitors ,

VP450P being better in a few areas like longer hold up time ( for UPS ) , good crossload performance , but has a high ripple which is a negative as it affects Capacitors' life..

Vs 450  crossload performance is not good with loads above  200 Watts+ , but has very good ripple performance ..

main advantage of vs450 is warranty .. VP450P is 2 years , while Vs450 is 3 years .. and Vs450 is 300-400 Rs cheaper as well.. warranty is very important with these cheap units , Corsair has good after sale services , and if you RMA your unit after 1.5 year or so you might get the newer Corsair Vs400 which is better than both these units for the price ..

so as long as you are not going to add more than a low end/entry level basic GPU   , VS450 is fine for your build or you can pick VP450P if you like.. 

 and change PSU after 3-3.5 years ..  also make sure you get fresh piece of PSU not with some old manufacturing date

i would also recommend you to go with a better quality board than S2 for longevity if you can ,


----------



## edurgesh (Oct 1, 2017)

gta5 said:


> BP450PS is the lowest quality  No OCP , No active PFC , not thoroughly tested.. avoid it
> 
> VS450 and Vp450p are  not recommended for gaming builds ,  VS 450 competitor is Antec VP450P ..
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks for such a detailed technical explanation! Looks like VS450 will be a better choice for PSU.
Also I'm still not sure about the motherboard, only constraint being the budget. I cannot extend it significantly more than 20K; maybe little bit.

I've still not ordered the components, but will finalize and order soon. Let's see what can I fit in that budget.
Thanks again!


----------



## gta5 (Oct 2, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Wow! Thanks for such a detailed technical explanation! Looks like VS450 will be a better choice for PSU.
> Also I'm still not sure about the motherboard, only constraint being the budget. I cannot extend it significantly more than 20K; maybe little bit.
> 
> I've still not ordered the components, but will finalize and order soon. Let's see what can I fit in that budget.
> Thanks again!



yeah VS450 is good in "your case" as you are not going to add a GPU in this build.. if you plan to in future , please tell now.. 

it is only one time inconvenience , to look out and buy motherboard from some big computer shop in your area that can update the BIOS for you before selling .. 
assuming you don't need HDMI , look out for these boards,    Ds2 is only 200- 300 Rs more than S2 ..  and Asus costs same as S2 .. so they will not affect your budget much and you will get good quality motherboards , just the trouble of finding right seller  one time

Gigabyte H110M - Ds2
Asus H110M - CS


----------



## edurgesh (Oct 3, 2017)

gta5 said:


> yeah VS450 is good in "your case" as you are not going to add a GPU in this build.. if you plan to in future , please tell now..
> 
> it is only one time inconvenience , to look out and buy motherboard from some big computer shop in your area that can update the BIOS for you before selling ..
> assuming you don't need HDMI , look out for these boards,    Ds2 is only 200- 300 Rs more than S2 ..  and Asus costs same as S2 .. so they will not affect your budget much and you will get good quality motherboards , just the trouble of finding right seller  one time
> ...



Thanks for the info. I checked the Asus 110M - CS m/b and I think it requires the BIOS update in order to use the G4560 CPU, but not sure about the DS2.
For me the motherboard should support the CPU out of the box, because I cannot update the bios at home; 200-300 price difference should be fine though.

Also, a GPU will never be added to the desktop, so I guess Corsair VS450 should be fine if it fits in the budget.
Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2017)

Have you talked to primeabgb,they will update mobo bios & might deliver components to Pune at no/little extra cost?


----------



## edurgesh (Oct 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you talked to primeabgb,they will update mobo bios & might deliver components to Pune at no/little extra cost?



Not yet talked to them; got stuck with other office stuff. I'll definitely talk to them before ordering.

I've bought components from them in the past both online and from the store itself; hopefully they will update the bios if required.
Thanks!


----------



## edurgesh (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello friends,

The things are getting delayed from my society side, and unless the committee gives the final approval I cannot build the CPU.
It may take another week or so. Once I get the final decision, I'll get back to the build.

Thanks for your kind help!
Happy Diwali!


----------



## spikygv (Oct 31, 2017)

See if you can buy a Dell Inspiron 3268 desktop (Pentium G4560) without the monitor. The desktop comes with a 20 inch monitor and is priced around 25k. It'll be a good deal if you can get it for 20-21k without the monitor. Here is the link to the specs:

Inspiron 3268 Small Desktop | Dell India

In short, it's G4560 + 4GB RAM + 1TB HDD + Mobo supporting WiFi. Even though it's branded, the config is good VFM, as long as you don't plan on installing a discrete GPU. But, I don't know if you can buy one without the monitor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2017)

spikygv said:


> See if you can buy a Dell Inspiron 3268 desktop (Pentium G4560) without the monitor. The desktop comes with a 20 inch monitor and is priced around 25k. It'll be a good deal if you can get it for 20-21k without the monitor. Here is the link to the specs:
> 
> Inspiron 3268 Small Desktop | Dell India
> 
> In short, it's G4560 + 4GB RAM + 1TB HDD + Mobo supporting WiFi. Even though it's branded, the config is good VFM, as long as you don't plan on installing a discrete GPU. But, I don't know if you can buy one without the monitor.


It isn't VFM when you consider 1 year standard warranty instead of 3 or more if OP assembles it for himself. There are no rear USB 3.0 ports and it has obsolete DVD drive.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 1, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It isn't VFM when you consider 1 year standard warranty instead of 3 or more if OP assembles it for himself. There are no rear USB 3.0 ports and it has obsolete DVD drive.



Yes, I also agree; it looks cool but not sure about the motherboard/RAM quality & expansion. PSU is also just 180 watts. On top of  that it has only one year warranty. We can definitely assemble a better system in that budget.

Still waiting for the final go from the society.

I really appreciate the time and efforts you guys put to help everyone!


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 1, 2017)

^^Upgrading those pre built systems later is always gonna be a hassle-you need components that will fit into that small form factor case,otherwise you will be squarely out of luck.Also it seems they have included a cheaper,run of the mill mobo to cut costs as it doesn't seem to have any usb 3.0 ports(which are quite ubiquitous these days).


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 2, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^^Upgrading those pre built systems later is always gonna be a hassle-you need components that will fit into that small form factor case,otherwise you will be squarely out of luck.Also it seems they have included a cheaper,run of the mill mobo to cut costs as it doesn't seem to have any usb 3.0 ports(which are quite ubiquitous these days).



I don't see any major upgrade possibility for this system in future; at the most, one more RAM module or more HDD.
But not sure about RAM/HDD upgrade possible in the pre-built systems, especially these compact ones.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2017)

More than upgrade,you should worry about mobo(motherboard) requiring repair after 1 year warranty period.Most mobos that develop issues do so after 1 year but then standard warranty on standalone mobos is 3 years not to mention oem mobo in dell system is likely to be of lower quality than standalone mobos.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 2, 2017)

The price of G4560 seems to have shot up because of high demand, and the B250 is a more expensive mobo than a budget system needs. Put together, this raises the cost by 3k-4k. The h110 is good enough, but you might end up with an old board that needs a BIOS update. As others have mentioned, if you're going with the h110, make sure to buy from someone who is willing to update the BIOS before shipping it to you.

It isn't a great time to be building a budget PC right now. If you can, wait for coffee lake core i3 and cheapo h310 mobos or for AMD raven ridge and cheap AM4 mobos. Either will offer far more value than G4560 + B250.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes, with the rise in price it's becoming increasing difficult to fit the whole config in 20K. On top of that, the committee is delaying the decision to build the PC.
Let's wait for some time, then I'll ask them to increase the budget.

Thanks!


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello friends,

I'm back with the updated requirement and budget.
Now we need the full computer, including a new monitor, keyboard & mouse. The monitor should be FHD, and preferably more than 22" in size.

The new budget is now 30K approx. Also can we accommodate a Core i3 in this, if possible? Or suggest the best option.
We need to build this fast, please help.

Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm back with the updated requirement and budget.
> Now we need the full computer, including a new monitor, keyboard & mouse. The monitor should be FHD, and preferably more than 22" in size.
> ...


Not possible with a FHD 22" monitor (which would cost more than 7k) unless you go with G4560 and H110 mobo.
G4560 is surprisingly in stock here:
INTEL PROCESSOR PENTIUM DUAL CORE G4560 (INTEL 7TH GEN, LGA1151 SOCKET, 3M CACHE, UP TO 3.50 GHz)

Order it ASAP!


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not possible with a FHD 22" monitor (which would cost more than 7k) unless you go with G4560 and H110 mobo.
> G4560 is surprisingly in stock here:
> INTEL PROCESSOR PENTIUM DUAL CORE G4560 (INTEL 7TH GEN, LGA1151 SOCKET, 3M CACHE, UP TO 3.50 GHz)
> 
> Order it ASAP!



Thanks for the quick update! I just saw the price of that CPU has increased by a thousand. Also the 4GB RAM price is around 3750??
It was already a tough build in the budget, and after the increase in prices it's become even more difficult.

Not sure why the prices have increased so much; any chance of it coming down in near future or I need to settle with this only?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks for the quick update! I just saw the price of that CPU has increased by a thousand. Also the 4GB RAM price is around 3750??
> It was already a tough build in the budget, and after the increase in prices it's become even more difficult.
> 
> Not sure why the prices have increased so much; any chance of it coming down in near future or I need to settle with this only?


Ram prices may not come down in 3-6 months until and unless manufacturers increase the supply. I'd suggest you to settle with it.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ram prices may not come down in 3-6 months until and unless manufacturers increase the supply. I'd suggest you to settle with it.



Oh OK, that's really bad for building any new computers.
Let me finalize the whole system; I hope that it can be done at around 30K.

Thanks.


----------



## spikygv (Nov 21, 2017)

At Rs. 6500, the G4560 is really expensive. For comparison, the G4400, which has the same RRP as that of G4560 (64$), is being sold at Rs. 3800! Is it possible to fit a Core i3 8100 in your budget? The mobo might be expensive though, but with four cores, the value proposition is way better. Cheap h310 mobos for coffee lake are expected early next year; the coffee lake launch was really rushed to counter Ryzen. If waiting is absolutely not an option, you'll have to settle for the G4560.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2017)

spikygv said:


> At Rs. 6500, the G4560 is really expensive. For comparison, the G4400, which has the same RRP as that of G4560 (64$), is being sold at Rs. 3800! Is it possible to fit a Core i3 8100 in your budget? The mobo might be expensive though, but with four cores, the value proposition is way better. Cheap h310 mobos for coffee lake are expected early next year; the coffee lake launch was really rushed to counter Ryzen. If waiting is absolutely not an option, you'll have to settle for the G4560.


G4400 has half the threads of G4560 and if OP went for i3 8100 now, Z370 mobo won't make any sense or fit in the budget.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 21, 2017)

It's really tough to decide and fit the whole config in 30K. Now I've only three option:

1. Get the G4560 and somehow fit everything in 30K, including monitor
2. Get i3 8100 with compatible m/b based config (if possible), but skip the monitor; I'll try to convince them to use the old monitor for sometime
3. Wait for the prices to cool down and proper & reasonably priced m/b for i3 8100 available to fit everything fit in 30K, I'm not if this is even possible.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> It's really tough to decide and fit the whole config in 30K. Now I've only three option:
> 
> 1. Get the G4560 and somehow fit everything in 30K, including monitor
> 2. Get i3 8100 with compatible m/b based config (if possible), but skip the monitor; I'll try to convince them to use the old monitor for sometime
> ...


Z370 mobo will cost you at least 13k compared to 4-5k for H110 and there are no lower end 300 series mobo available for another 1-3 months.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Z370 mobo will cost you at least 13k compared to 4-5k for H110 and there are no lower end 300 series mobo available for another 1-3 months.



Oh, then only option is to go for G4560, otherwise need to wait for few months to get a reasonable 8100 based config.

Does 7100 make any sense now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Oh, then only option is to go for G4560, otherwise need to wait for few months to get a reasonable 8100 based config.
> 
> Does 7100 make any sense now?


For about 1700 extra, I don't think so. They are virtually the same (only clocks are different)
Source: Intel® Product Specification Comparison

You'll be paying 27% more for 11% increase in clock speed.


----------



## gta5 (Nov 21, 2017)

i3 8100 is good and all .. but your usage seems very basic from what you have written.. unless the intention is to work on really heavy excel files.. even g4400 is good enough for simple basic usage.. g4560 is more than enough..

it appears g4560 price may have been officially increased after the recent rebranding to pentium gold with new stock..

30k is ok budget.. also go with corsair  cx 450 for rs 3300..much better value from early available info and likely has a 5 year warranty ( psu got cheaper because of reduction in tax )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2017)

Where is corsair CX450 available for 3300?


----------



## gta5 (Nov 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Where is corsair CX450 available for 3300?



POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR CX SERIES™ CX450 — 450 WATT 80 PLUS® BRONZE CERTIFIED ATX PSU

online will have shipping charges extra ..

offline should be available for Rs 3300-3400 in a few days


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2017)

I went to corsair official site & under the section "where to buy" corsair list amazon,flipkart & snapdeal(not even some particular sellers) as places to get corsair products.I guess from now onwards my default search would be mdcomputers,vedant,theitdepot,primeabgb for pc components.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you friends for the detailed info!

Probably it makes more sense to stick to G4560 for my use case. There seems no point to go for 8100 with such a costly m/b.

Also please suggest a suitable FHD monitor, at least 22"; bigger will be better though.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 22, 2017)

Finally came up with the following config:

1. RAM-4GB (GSkill Aegis):        3,750
2. HDD-1TB (WD Blue):              3,300
3. CPU (Pentium G4560):           6,500

4. M/B (Asus Prime B250M-K):        6,050
-- OR --
4. M/B (Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2):    4,400

5. SMPS (Corsair VS450):              2,600
6. Cabinet (Antec VSK 4000B):    2,210
7. Monitor (22" FHD):                    8,000 (Not yet decided)
8. KBD/Mouse (Logitech):            0,800

Totals:                                                31,560 to 33,210 (depending on the m/b)

I hope this is good enough. Any more suggestions/updates?

I'll just once update this to committee, then start ordering the components.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Finally came up with the following config:
> 
> 1. RAM-4GB (GSkill Aegis):        3,750
> 2. HDD-1TB (WD Blue):              3,300
> ...


For the monitor, make sure you buy one with IPS or VA panel (not TN panel) and it has same display input ports as mobo's display output ports. Since it is intended for office use, freesync monitors can be ignored.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For the monitor, make sure you buy one with IPS or VA panel (not TN panel) and it has same display input ports as mobo's display output ports. Since it is intended for office use, freesync monitors can be ignored.



OK sure, I'll check for the panel type. I don't think we can get a free-sync monitor in this budget anyway.
Thanks!


----------



## gta5 (Nov 22, 2017)

cpu - g4560 - 6250
ram - corsair ddr4 4gb 2133 mhz - 3500
psu - corsair cx 450 - 3350
mobo - Asus h110-  D or gigabyte h110 -s2ph - 4600
hdd- wd 1 tb - 3400
cabinet - 2000
monitor- if you are ok with benq then  benq 21.5 gw 2270h - 7700
else lg 22mp48 ips-  8700

most important - motherboard requires bios update so ask seller to do that first otherwise cpu will not work..  ask vedant

gigabyte h110 s2 and H are  lower quality boards avoid them

if you dont need lots of storage to store music videos movies big files etc  .. instead of hdd get 120 gb ssd.. it will make a lot of difference in general performance and has less failure rates than hdd


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2017)

gta5 said:


> cpu - g4560 - 6250
> ram - corsair ddr4 4gb 2133 mhz - 3500
> psu - corsair cx 450 - 3350
> mobo - Asus h110-  D or gigabyte h110 -s2ph - 4600
> ...



Save money, order *www.amazon.in/dp/B010T6CWI2/ for 2699 in lightning deal. Nothing beats this price to performance ratio.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

gta5 said:


> cpu - g4560 - 6250
> ram - corsair ddr4 4gb 2133 mhz - 3500
> psu - corsair cx 450 - 3350
> mobo - Asus h110-  D or gigabyte h110 -s2ph - 4600
> ...



Thanks buddy, the prices look more reasonable at Vedanta Computers. I am not sure how reliable is that website; I never ordered anything from them.
Usually I have ordered from Prime ABGB and The IT Wares, both are in Mumbai.

If this website is good and reliable, I can definitely order from them to save some money.

Thanks.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Save money, order *www.amazon.in/dp/B010T6CWI2/ for 2699 in lightning deal. Nothing beats this price to performance ratio.



What?? Core i5 at 2,699! Will thiswork with our m/b?
I can order this now itself!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> What?? Core i5 at 2,699! Will thiswork with our m/b?
> I can order this now itself!!


Yes, it would work fine with any 100 or 200 series intel chipset mobos.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, it would work fine with any 100 or 200 series intel chipset mobos.



When I tried to order, it says order total = *16,990.00*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> When I tried to order, it says order total = *16,990.00*


Click on lightning deal part first.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Click on lightning deal part first.



Oh sorry, looks like the deal is 100% claimed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Oh sorry, looks like the deal is 100% claimed.


It was 80% claimed when I posted.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It was 80% claimed when I posted.



Oh, within a minute it was over.


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

edurgesh said:


> Oh, within a minute it was over.



I shouldn't have wasted time in asking questions!


----------



## gta5 (Nov 23, 2017)

most likely pricing error by amazon.. i guess it was supposed to be Rs 12,699 instead of 2699

these kind of deals usually don't last more than 5 minutes after they become first available.. you have to be super fast and lucky


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 23, 2017)

gta5 said:


> most likely pricing error by amazon.. i guess it was supposed to be Rs 12,699 instead of 2699
> 
> these kind of deals usually don't last more than 5 minutes after they become first available.. you have to be super fast and lucky



I think I saw the price 2,699 (84% off) at Amazon, but anyway I missed the chance so doesn't matter now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2017)

Whoa!! I bought the same CPU in 2016 for 15k. 2.7k was a steal deal!!


----------



## edurgesh (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello friends,

Due to some audit issue, the parts need to be order from the society account. Also whatever is available in local shops we will buy from there, otherwise order from online.
It may take a week or so to get all the parts; then we will assemble the computer.

Thanks a lot for your input & suggestions!
I really appreciate the efforts from you guys!!


----------

